# Deuce's picture archive



## DanaRuns

Just a place for me to store photos of my current boy "Deuce," Esquire's Two Aces Up My Sleeve. Pedigree: Esquire's Two Aces Up My Sleeve BPISS BOSS

Winning his first major, Best of Winners.









Head shot on my phone.









First or second dog show. He's about 9-12 months old in this pic.









Silver Bay Kennel Club 2019. His third major win in a row.









Also Silver Bay, same day.









San Diego Golden Retriever Club specialty show, Best Op in Sweepstakes. Theresa was showing him. Also a major reserve.


----------



## KKaren

Really beautiful!


----------



## ArkansasGold

He is a very nice dog Dana. You said in another thread, "I breed sporting dogs" and he looks like a sporting dog. Like he could win in the show ring and then head right out to go hunting and never miss a beat. Are you planning on titling him in any other venues?


----------



## nolefan

Great photos  Congratulations on your journey with him, looks like you all are having a good time! He's a handsome boy.


----------



## DanaRuns

ArkansasGold said:


> He is a very nice dog Dana. You said in another thread, "I breed sporting dogs" and he looks like a sporting dog. Like he could win in the show ring and then head right out to go hunting and never miss a beat. Are you planning on titling him in any other venues?


Thanks, Maegan.  I don't know if we will. Deuce's sister is doing well in obedience, but I have neither the time nor the energy to get him to the point where he could achieve there. 

I always want to put hunt and field titles on my dogs, but I have gotten to the point where I cannot stomach killing birds for fun. To me, it's not fun, it's barbaric. And while it's amazing to see the dogs fulfilling their purpose, I just cannot do it. I might send him out and have a handler train and title him, but it will be some time before that happens, because I think this guy is going to have a long show career.

But if there were titles in tennis ball, he'd have them all.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a handsome guy!


----------



## DanaRuns

Puppy pictures.


----------



## sophieanne

Deuce is totally gorgeous. He looks extremely handsome and very well taken care of (absoutely no surprise there!!). Thanks for letting us see him! I miss seeing you here.


----------



## DanaRuns

Me practicing with Deuce today, 4/15/19. I have to show him from bred by four days in a row this weekend, with all pros in the ring except me. If I can consistently make him look this good, I'll be super happy. But this is much harder than it looks! There's a reason I pay people to do this. LOL!

Deuce is 16 months old in this photo. I can't wait until he matures.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He is an amazing example of the breed!


----------



## DanaRuns

I'm so excited!

I've never handled a dog in a show in my life...until this weekend. And today, Deuce and I won Winners Dog and Best of Winners from the Bred By Exhibitor class. That's super hard to do, especially since I had no experience, was terrified the whole time, and struggled. But we won anyway, and Deuce's competitors -- the owners and the professional handlers -- burst out in cheers and applause in an amazing show of support. What a fantastic day.


----------



## 1oldparson

Congratulations!


----------



## cwag

WOW, THAT'S GREAT!!! He's such a gorgeous boy and although I know next to nothing about conformation and dog shows it obvious he's top-notch. What a great endorsement of your and Theresa's program of careful breeding and hard work. Congratulations.


----------



## Macca

Congratulations! Looks like Deuce is the epitome of golden perfection!


----------



## Ivyacres

Congrats, that's awesome!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Wow-that's awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## mylissyk

Gorgeous boy, congratulations!


----------



## DanaRuns

My big baby boo bear, Deuce, today out for a romp.


----------



## danoon58

I think Deuce has the most beautiful head and face! I just love him!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

danoon58 said:


> I think Deuce has the most beautiful head and face! I just love him!


Love his blocky golden head!!


----------



## DanaRuns

One of Deuce's major wins. 










Sweeps win.










Another major, 14 months old.










Moving at ACDC


----------



## sophieanne

Congratulations on the awards....Deuce is one very handsome and happy golden boy!!!! You and Theresa have raised some very wonderful girls and boys!!! It's so nice to see these pictures!


----------



## DanaRuns

ACDC 4/21/19 from Bred By


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He is soooo handsome!


----------



## myluckypenny

He's just stunning Dana! I'll enjoy seeing what you all accomplish with him!


----------



## DanaRuns

Deuce went Winners Dog and Best of Winners, and Khaleesi went Winners Bitch at the Pasadena dog show 6/1/19.


----------



## mylissyk

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## cwag

That's so great. Congratulations. I love looking at those gorgeous dogs! They look like bodybuilders of the dog realm--so strong and healthy.


----------



## Brave

Congrats!!!


----------



## Ivyacres

Congrats, beautiful goldens!


----------



## ArkansasGold

HUGE Congrats Dana! They are lovely examples of the breed.


----------



## LynnC

Congratulations! Beautiful dogs.


----------



## danoon58

Congratulations! They are both gorgeous dogs!


----------



## sophieanne

Congratulatons...they are both beautiful/handsome/wonderful. Ziva must be proud


----------



## DanaRuns

Another entry in Deuce's Dank Photo Stash. His bred by Sporting Dog Group 1 at the Sporting Dog speciality, Mission Circuit, May 23, 2019. He was 17 months old.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He sure is handsome!!


----------



## DanaRuns

This is not Deuce, it's Deuce's mother, Ziva, driving the Woofstock bus, with me riding shotgun. I just love this girl.


----------



## DanaRuns

The official photo (not previously posted snapshot) of Deuce and Khaleesi winning at the same show. I'm super proud of them both. 










Not sure what's going on with Khaleesi's face here. It looks like one of those bad celebrity photos by paparazzi. Lol!


----------



## DanaRuns

Theresa with Deuce on her lap. I swear, he was trying to crawl inside her body. His endorphins were spiking off the charts. A loving boy.


----------



## sophieanne

He's just a big baby...handsome cuddle bug!!!!
I can see the similiarity in the faces of Khaleesi and Deuce  They are both incredibily beautiful/handsome.


----------



## DanaRuns

We did it! Introducing new champion Deuce! CH Esquires Two Aces Up My Sleeve (Ace x Ziva). Deuce is home bred and was breeder/owner finished at 1.5 years old. Thanks to respected judge Barbara Goodkind Pepper for the Best of Winners win that finished him. https://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=891143.


----------



## puddles everywhere

I just love that pic  He looks so pleased with himself. What a handsome boy. Congratulations!!! Great job with the owner/handler, you rock.


----------



## IrisBramble

Love that pic, Golden smiles are the best!!! he is adorable.


----------



## LynnC

Congratulations!! Such a handsome boy


----------



## ArkansasGold

Congratulations Dana!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Congrats! He is sooo handsome!


----------



## DanaRuns

Here is Deuce's championship photo from last weekend. So proud of this boy, and thrilled I was able to finish him breeder handled.


----------



## Brodys Rockies

*What a CHAMPION!*

Wow! Perfection in every way. Congratulations, Dana. You don't have to look long at your photos to see the dedication to breeding, lineage and especially his personal care. I have no idea how much time, commitment, and hard work that goes into developing a champion, but I certainly do respect all that you do. CONGRATULATIONS to you and Deuce. :smile2:


----------



## DanaRuns

Brodys Rockies said:


> Wow! Perfection in every way. Congratulations, Dana. You don't have to look long at your photos to see the dedication to breeding, lineage and especially his personal care. I have no idea how much time, commitment, and hard work that goes into developing a champion, but I certainly do respect all that you do. CONGRATULATIONS to you and Deuce. :smile2:


Thank you! I'm so proud of him. He's an amazing dog. We keep saying he's the one we've been waiting for. 

But you forgot one ingredient. You said time, commitment and hard work, but you forgot MONEY! Lots and lots and lots of money! LOL!


----------



## Brodys Rockies

DanaRuns said:


> Thank you! I'm so proud of him. He's an amazing dog. We keep saying he's the one we've been waiting for.
> 
> But you forgot one ingredient. You said time, commitment and hard work, but you forgot MONEY! Lots and lots and lots of money! LOL!


Yeah, I can only imagine! LOL :smile2:


----------



## cwag

He's incredible. Even Elvis looks impressed, ha ha.


----------



## Ivyacres

He's gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## GaviriaSundance

DanaRuns said:


> Puppy pictures.


Very Handsome!!!

How old is He in this pictures?


----------



## DanaRuns

GaviriaSundance said:


> Very Handsome!!!
> 
> How old is He in this pictures?


Thank you! 

You have several photos in your post. In the top one he's 4 months old, on the bottom he's 13-14 months old. He's 18 months old now.


----------



## DanaRuns

Deuce tolerates Theresa dremeling his nails, but there had better be a dang treat in it for him at the end!


----------



## TuckersMamma

DanaRuns said:


> Deuce tolerates Theresa dremeling his nails, but there had better be a dang treat in it for him at the end! <img src="http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />


Holy smokes is he ever handsome !!! My goodness !


----------



## DanaRuns

Last night at the GRCA National Specialty Show, I got to participate with Deuce in the Parade of Titleholders. Indeed, we led the parade, because Deuce was the youngest of all the titleholders. They do it youngest to oldest, and because Deuce was the youngest titleholder, we got to go first. And we got this really beautiful ribbon. Super fun!


----------



## Valhalla09

Wow, he is a beautiful golden.


----------



## DanaRuns

Deuce today competing in best in breed at the GRCA National Specialty. Bad photo, but oh well.


----------



## DanaRuns

A portrait of Deuce at the National. I call it “Between Two Moms.” Breathtaking isn’t it? ??


----------



## Prism Goldens

I love the pic of him w all 4 off the ground @ the national.


----------



## DanaRuns

Prism Goldens said:


> I love the pic of him w all 4 off the ground @ the national.


Thank you! You must have seen that on Facebook. Wish it were a better photo but here it is.


----------



## DanaRuns

Some proofs of Deuce at the National. (Sorry about the watermarks. Haven't decided yet which photos out there I want to buy.)


----------



## cwag

"I love the pic of him w all 4 off the ground @ the national. "@Prism

Omg, so well bred they can fly!!!!! He is so gorgeous and it looks like he really enjoys showing.


----------



## DanaRuns

cwag said:


> "I love the pic of him w all 4 off the ground @ the national. "@Prism
> 
> Omg, so well bred they can fly!!!!!


Oh yeah, we totally breed for the property of flight.


----------



## Ivyacres

cwag said:


> "I love the pic of him w all 4 off the ground @ the national. "@Prism
> 
> Omg, so well bred they can fly!!!!! He is so gorgeous and it looks like he really enjoys showing.



I like that one too.


----------



## sophieanne

I love all the pictures...the 4 feet off the ground is incredible!!! I also love the pic between 2 moms..a great competitor AND a big softie!!!


----------



## DanaRuns

One more photo of our young boy Deuce at the 2019 National. This photo is by Toyomi Tsumura, who owned Freedom. She takes awesome photos, so I'm very thankful to her for this one.

Seeing Deuce in this picture, I think he'll be ready next year. He's too young, still.


----------



## DanaRuns

It has been more than a year since I shared any photos of Deuce. So here are two: one from last year at the GRCA National when he was a young dog under 2 years old, and another from today. Sorry about the quality of the second photo.

At the national, a brand new champion at 19 mos. old:










And today all grown up (sorry for the bad photo):


----------



## Emmdenn

He is lovely. Couldn’t get a more beautiful backdrop for that photo too!! Are there ahh Deuce babies getting into their show careers by now?


----------



## ArkansasGold

He looks wonderful Dana!


----------



## DanaRuns

Emmdenn said:


> He is lovely. Couldn’t get a more beautiful backdrop for that photo too!! Are there ahh Deuce babies getting into their show careers by now?


No. Due to covid we haven't even gotten all his clearances yet, and it will probably be some time before we do.


----------



## Ffcmm

WOW he's certainly filled out and his coat!!!! such a good looking boy!


----------



## mylissyk

So beautiful.


----------



## DanaRuns

CANNOT keep this guy out of the pool, even in December. Grrr!

And then he just poses for the camera. LOL!










Of course, now I have to dry him off. And this after he was just groomed so nicely for his show last weekend.

Dogs! Amiright?


----------



## mylissyk

I would be spending all my time just looking at that hunk, wet or dry.


----------



## rosegold

Absolutely gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanaRuns

Better photo.


----------



## DanaRuns

Deuce with her current handler, Jessica. I think this photo is cute. But that dog should be wearing a mask!


----------



## mylissyk

He's just everything I dream about.


----------



## DanaRuns

mylissyk said:


> He's just everything I dream about.


What a wonderful thing to hear! 💓 💓 💓 💓 Thank you, you made my day!

As I'm sure you can tell, I'm over the moon for this boy. I tell Theresa, "He's the one we've been waiting for."


----------



## DanaRuns

Deuce is super comfortable. Theresa, not so much.


----------



## DanaRuns

A nice win photo. The photo is nice, the win...meh...


----------



## rosegold

Stunning photos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

He's more gorgeous with every photo! Congratulations Deuce you deserve top spot on the couch.


----------



## CCoopz

I really enjoyed looking through the post yesterday from start to finish. Deuce is a stunning boy. I love his beautiful coat and the way his muscles show through. So you can see how fit he is. The shade of golden is stunning too.

I enjoyed seeing your journey too Danaruns and seeing you show Deuce, it must be a lovely experience to have together.

If I were to want a puppy i would love to find a similar looking Golden in the UK. But just keeping Teddy in the pampered lifestyle he enjoys, whilst only working part time to be with him more, is as much as I can afford.


----------



## DanaRuns

I don't usually post dog magazine spreads. I think it's kind of unseemly. But our own Anney Doucette created this for Deuce, and I love the design so much that I just have to post it here for posterity. I use these threads for nostalgia, to go back and look at my past dogs, and enjoy the memories. I'm so happy with Anney's design that I want it there for me to look back on. She has such a great eye and so much talent. And, yeah, there's a dog in there, too.  So here it is. You can just keep scrolling. Nothing to see here. Move along...


----------



## DanaRuns

This is Deuce as a puppy. I think he was about 8 or 9 weeks old here.


----------



## gr56

DanaRuns said:


> This is Deuce as a puppy. I think he was about 8 or 9 weeks old here.
> 
> View attachment 880927


Did Deuce and his litter mates have a theme?....


----------



## DanaRuns

gr56 said:


> Did Deuce and his litter mates have a theme?....


Yes, it was the "Two" litter. Their registered names had to have the word "two" or the number "2" in them. That's because we had two litters in quick succession and the easiest way to keep track of them was to name them 1 and 2. Because I'm not very creative.


----------



## gr56

DanaRuns said:


> Yes, it was the "Two" litter. Their registered names had to have the word "two" or the number "2" in them. That's because we had two litters in quick succession and the easiest way to keep track of them was to name them 1 and 2. Because I'm not very creative.


The simplicity to your solution is creative in and of itself . I love it . Could have ended up with some Dr.Seus themed names if I had to name. You did much better. P.S. Duece is so beautiful and regal and he know his way around a poker table what a keeper.


----------



## Macca

DanaRuns said:


> *I don't usually post dog magazine spreads.* I think it's kind of unseemly. But our own Anney Doucette created this for Deuce, and I love the design so much that I just have to post it here for posterity. I use these threads for nostalgia, to go back and look at my past dogs, and enjoy the memories. I'm so happy with Anney's design that I want it there for me to look back on. She has such a great eye and so much talent. And, yeah, there's a dog in there, too.  So here it is. You can just keep scrolling. Nothing to see here. Move along...
> 
> View attachment 880896


When I first saw this as I was scrolling down I thought it looked like a movie poster. Deuce is so darn handsome that he'd be a great leading man. Glad you posted it!


----------



## DanaRuns

Two critters I'm in love with.


----------



## Emmdenn

This is how I wake up every morning. A big ole’ golden boy head on my chest like that. The sweetest thing. They’re both adorable 😊


----------



## DanaRuns

Recent Best of Breed win photo. I don't like this photo, but it's a photo.


----------



## DanaRuns

Another Deuce photo from the San Diego specialty last week.


----------



## mylissyk

Seriously drool worthy. He's what a friend of mine term "McFabio". LOL.


----------



## DanaRuns

Just got word that Deuce finished his Grand Championship today, in his 3rd weekend out as a special. All majors, all specialties except for today. Wish I was there to see it, but he's in Utah.


----------



## diane0905

Congratulations! I just scrolled back through all of these photos. Deuce is beautiful!


----------



## FurdogDad

I agree, Deuce is a handsome fella


----------



## DanaRuns

Here's a photo of Deuce in Utah last weekend. He took two selects, each one a five-point major. That means Deuce finished his GCH in three weekends with one 4-point major and five 5-point majors, all of which were specialty weekends except this last one. He's doing pretty well, and is still figuring out his job, breaking all the bad habits I instilled in him when I showed him to his championship.


----------



## Ivyacres

Congrats on Deuce finishing his GCH!


----------



## cwag

Congratulations! He just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## DanaRuns

Deuce went Best of Breed today. He's waiting for group competition now. Makes it a good day.


----------



## DanaRuns

Deuce won another Best of Breed today.


----------



## cwag

Wouldn't you love to know what he's thinking about all this? That look on his handsome face is so inscrutable. Congratulations, again!


----------



## DanaRuns

cwag said:


> Wouldn't you love to know what he's thinking about all this? That look on his handsome face is so inscrutable.


He's probably thinking, "Look! Squirrel!" 🤣


----------



## diane0905

DanaRuns said:


> He's probably thinking, "Look! Squirrel!" 🤣


I can relate to this. 🤣

He's beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## DanaRuns

Another Best of Breed for Deuce. So I thought I'd store the photo here.


----------



## cwag

Ha, ha while I was waiting for the post to open I was thinking ... another win for Deuce. Never get tired of seeing him.


----------



## DanaRuns

cwag said:


> Ha, ha while I was waiting for the post to open I was thinking ... another win for Deuce. Never get tired of seeing him.


I'm sorry. I bet people do get tired of seeing them. Cute or funny photos are much more enjoyable to look at. I just post photos I'm interested in archiving, and usually that's win photos. Thanks for being so gracious about it. But I'm afraid lots of folks probably go, "Oh, not another win photo!" From my perspective, that's a good problem to have, though, because it means lots of wins!


----------



## cwag

DanaRuns said:


> I'm sorry. I bet people do get tired of seeing them. Cute or funny photos are much more enjoyable to look at. I just post photos I'm interested in archiving, and usually that's win photos. Thanks for being so gracious about it. But I'm afraid lots of folks probably go, "Oh, not another win photo!" From my perspective, that's a good problem to have, though, because it means lots of wins!


When he wins Westminster and Nationals I want to say I've followed him since he was a newborn. Keep it coming.


----------



## DanaRuns

cwag said:


> When he wins Westminster and Nationals I want to say I've followed him since he was a newborn. Keep it coming.


We'll try! He's going to Westminster, but he doesn't have a prayer of even winning the breed. Some amazing dogs there.


----------



## DanaRuns

Very excited! Today Deuce won Best of Breed and a Sporting Group 2 in Utah! Very excited. The group winner was the #1 GSP and I think the #15 Sporting Group dog. So, that was obviously some stiff competition. I'm so proud of our little Deucie, the once orphan puppy.


----------



## DanaRuns

Deuce got another Best of Breed and another Sporting Group 2 today!










He's on a little run, having gotten three BOBs and two Group 2s in four days. Here he is on his way to Best of Breed.


----------



## diane0905

DanaRuns said:


> Deuce got another Best of Breed and another Sporting Group 2 today! He's on a little run, having gotten three BOBs and two Group 2s in four days. Here he is on his way to Best of Breed.


Gorgeous!


----------



## DanaRuns

Deuce and his wonderful handler, Betty Jo Pyle, with his Group 2 win today. So in the last four days Deuce has 3 Best of Breeds, a Select, and two Group 2s. And the breed wins were all majors, 4 or 5 points each. That's a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Prism Goldens

HUGE congrats!


----------



## DanaRuns

Deuce on his way to a Group 2 yesterday.


----------



## ArkansasGold

He'll be in the Top 20 in no time!


----------



## Emmdenn

So awesome! Huge congratulations!! 🎉


----------



## DanaRuns

ArkansasGold said:


> He'll be in the Top 20 in no time!


Thank you! I don't think he has shown enough to get to the Top 20 this year. There were no dog shows out here until last month, so all the dogs in California are behind the rest of the country. He's 2nd or 3rd in California, but no one out here has been showing so that's not saying that much. LOL!


----------



## DanaRuns

Another photo I'm not thrilled with because what's going on with that top line, but I don't really have many photos of Deuce moving. And this one shows nice foot placement, so I'm adding it to the archive here, because reasons, that's why, reasons. Why yes, I have been drinkging. Hic! Why does u asked?


----------



## DanaRuns

Deuce (GCH CH Esquire's 2 Aces Up My Sleeve BISS, BPISS) in North Carolina earlier this month, with his handler, Betty Jo Pyle. I miss him very much! Can't wait to see him this weekend.


----------



## DanaRuns

Deuce at Westminster 2021.


----------



## diane0905

DanaRuns said:


> Deuce at Westminster 2021.


Beautiful!


----------



## mylissyk

Truly beautiful.


----------



## cwag

What a great dog! Along with the things that make him a great competitor, I just love the looks on his face.


----------



## DanaRuns

DanaRuns said:


> Thank you! I don't think he has shown enough to get to the Top 20 this year. There were no dog shows out here until last month, so all the dogs in California are behind the rest of the country. He's 2nd or 3rd in California, but no one out here has been showing so that's not saying that much. LOL!


When I made this post 24 days ago, Deuce wasn't even in the top 100. Today the AKC has him tied for 19th, with more points to be counted. He's had quite a meteoric rise in just a month. Of course, things can change in a hurry, so not counting any chickens yet.


----------



## Prism Goldens

woohoo!! 
So you WILL be in FL and WILL do the Gala, right? Right!


----------



## DanaRuns

Prism Goldens said:


> woohoo!!
> So you WILL be in FL and WILL do the Gala, right? Right!


If the placement holds, yes ma'am. 🥂🍾🎺🏆💖


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Deuce looks great! (On a side note, where are you seeing the current AKC breed/ allbreed rankings? I haven't seen the Chronicle update their rankings yet and that's the only place I've ever known to look LOL)


----------



## DblTrblGolden2

What an absolutely beautiful boy! Congratulations.


----------



## DanaRuns

HiTideGoldens said:


> Deuce looks great! (On a side note, where are you seeing the current AKC breed/ allbreed rankings? I haven't seen the Chronicle update their rankings yet and that's the only place I've ever known to look LOL)


On the AKC website. FYI, today it says:


No. 53GCH CH Hi-Tide's Toast Of The Town

He's a great dog and I'm sure he'd easily be in the Top 20 if he showed more. That ranking obviously doesn't count his great specialty win yesterday, or any other points he has earned since May 23rd. I think I've told you this before, but I think he's a fantastic boy and I am impressed with what you are doing with your breeding program.

I actually don't pay attention to the Chronicle rankings because I don't have a dog that shows enough to be in there, and the AKC ranking is what the GRCA uses for the Top 20 Invitational.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

DanaRuns said:


> On the AKC website. FYI, today it says:
> 
> 
> No. 53GCH CH Hi-Tide's Toast Of The Town
> 
> He's a great dog and I'm sure he'd easily be in the Top 20 if he showed more. That ranking obviously doesn't count his great specialty win yesterday, or any other points he has earned since May 23rd. I think I've told you this before, but I think he's a fantastic boy and I am impressed with what you are doing with your breeding program.
> 
> I actually don't pay attention to the Chronicle rankings because I don't have a dog that shows enough to be in there, and the AKC ranking is what the GRCA uses for the Top 20 Invitational.


That’s GCH points rankings, that’s not what they use for Top 20. The rankings on the Canine Chronicle are the AKC Breed and All Breed rankings that are used. Peyton was in the Top 20 in Breed rankings as of 4/30/21 but last I checked they hadn’t updated the rankings up through end of May. Here is the link to the stats: New-Statistics


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I remember being pretty confused about this initially too when Elvis was out showing and qualified for the Top 20. But the rankings are not posted publicly by AKC anywhere I’ve seen (that’s why people rely on the Canine Chronicle). The Top 20 is based on the All Breed and Breed rankings as of 6/30 of each year. If a dog doesn’t make it in but ends the year in the top 20 then they will be invited in the subsequent year.


----------



## Prism Goldens

That would explain the 3 'extra' dogs from 19 that are on the list for 2021 I guess, that they made it later in the year? I sure wish they'd not throw 19,20,21 in all together this year...


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Prism Goldens said:


> That would explain the 3 'extra' dogs from 19 that are on the list for 2021 I guess, that they made it later in the year? I sure wish they'd not throw 19,20,21 in all together this year...


Last year was such a mess I’m not even sure what the solution is there. Even this year is weird where we’ve had waaay less shows out here (Palm Springs being a big one we missed, among others) while shows started back up immediately in other parts of the country. Kind of stinks for the Breed and AB points for West Coast dogs unless you want your dog traveling, but it is what it is! I’m sure the Gala committee will do a great job. They’ve figured out a way to run it so efficiently and make sure every dog is featured - as they should be.


----------



## DanaRuns

Yesterday at Bahia Sur in a field of 62 Goldens, Deuce won Best of Breed and a Sporting Group 2, and today he went Best of Breed again, and took a Group 3. He also was select dog at the Thursday specialty. Deuce is having another great weekend, earning 15 more GCH points so far, and two group placements. This boy is becoming a "group dog," by which I mean that he doesn't always win the breed, but when he does he always gets a piece of the group, too. I think he has only won the breed without placing in the group one time. Every other breed win has also come with a group win.

It's so much fun, I'm enjoying the ride while we can.


----------



## Tagrenine

Wowza! Congratulations Deuce!!


----------



## DanaRuns

A friend was kind enough to send me a movement video of Deuce gaiting at the Greater Houston GRC Specialty show on 7/21/21, where he went SD for another 5-point GCH major. I miss this boy terribly and cannot wait for him to come home to me next month!


----------



## Tagrenine

He’s stunning!!


----------



## DanaRuns

Tagrenine said:


> He’s stunning!!


Thank you!  He thinks he is, that's for sure.


----------



## Ivyacres

He is gorgeous!


----------



## DanaRuns

He did it! I'm told that Deuce (GCH CH Esquire's 2 Aces Up My Sleeve BISS BPIS), from our Ace x Ziva litter, made it into the GRCA Top 20 Invitational at the National Specialty in Florida this year! Woohoo! He did this in only 3 months of showing, from April to June, mostly at specialties, at shows with huge Golden entries, some with over 100 Goldens per show. Huge thanks to Betty Jo Pyle for her exquisite stewardship of our boy. Very proud breeder today!

I see a trip to Florida in my future...


----------



## cwag

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! That is so great.


----------



## Tagrenine

Congratulations!!! What an honor!!


----------



## Ivyacres

Congratulations!


----------



## diane0905

How exciting and congratulations! Well deserved. He's gorgeous.


----------



## ArkansasGold

ArkansasGold said:


> He'll be in the Top 20 in no time!


I would just like point out that…

I TOLD YOU SO!!! 😃😃😃

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!! See you in Ocala!


----------



## Prism Goldens

I said so too- see you here!


----------



## DanaRuns

A few more photos of Deuce in 2021, just for fun and memories.


----------



## diane0905

He's a beautiful boy!


----------



## DanaRuns

Not really a photo of Deuce, although he's in the photo (last dog on the far right). But I liked all these dogs swimming at our house and all lined up looking in the same direction.


----------



## FurdogDad

DanaRuns said:


> Not really a photo of Deuce, although he's in the photo (last dog on the far right). But I liked all these dogs swimming at our house and all lined up looking in the same direction.
> View attachment 885885


That looks like furdog paradise to me.....


----------



## DanaRuns

FurdogDad said:


> That looks like furdog paradise to me.....


It is!


----------



## cwag

What are they all looking at????? My guess is someone with a huge bag of treats.


----------



## Prism Goldens

Red Balls... look closely.


----------



## diane0905

DanaRuns said:


> Not really a photo of Deuce, although he's in the photo (last dog on the far right). But I liked all these dogs swimming at our house and all lined up looking in the same direction.
> View attachment 885885


How fun! Love this photo!!


----------



## DanaRuns

Prism Goldens said:


> Red Balls... look closely.


I occasionally marvel at the incredibly intense focus a little tennis ball can engender in Goldens. And I think, "Good thing it wasn't a squirrel."


----------



## Ivyacres

I think Honey wants to visit! lol


----------



## DanaRuns

Here is Deuce at the GRCA National Top 20 Invitational, tonight! I wish I could have been there to cheer him on. It's still going on as I post this, so I don't know who won (or, rather, will win). There are some amazing dogs there (including Prism's fabulous boy) so it likely won't be Deuce absent a lightning strike. But I sure do love this boy, and I'm so very proud of him! He is my dream come true.


----------



## diane0905

DanaRuns said:


> Here is Deuce at the GRCA National Top 20 Invitational, tonight! I wish I could have been there to cheer him on. It's still going on as I post this, so I don't know who won (or, rather, will win). There are some amazing dogs there (including Prism's fabulous boy) so it likely won't be Deuce absent a lightning strike. But I sure do love this boy, and I'm so very proud of him! He is my dream come true.


He's gorgeous.


----------



## Prism Goldens

DanaRuns said:


> Here is Deuce at the GRCA National Top 20 Invitational, tonight! I wish I could have been there to cheer him on. It's still going on as I post this, so I don't know who won (or, rather, will win). There are some amazing dogs there (including Prism's fabulous boy) so it likely won't be Deuce absent a lightning strike. But I sure do love this boy, and I'm so very proud of him! He is my dream come true.


First day I have been able to try to catch up... Deuce looked WONDERFUL and your handler has such a bond with him, they are connected and it shows. I really enjoyed Theresa's company and help during the CCA- she saved me there- too many entrants for one person to keep up with.


----------



## DanaRuns

Deuce in Best of Breed at the 2021 GRCA National Specialty, with Col. Jon Chase judging. There were around 300 dogs in this class, alone! 1200 entries, overall. I'm wondering if this show set the record for largest Golden specialty in history.


----------



## DanaRuns

Prism Goldens said:


> First day I have been able to try to catch up... Deuce looked WONDERFUL and your handler has such a bond with him, they are connected and it shows. I really enjoyed Theresa's company and help during the CCA- she saved me there- too many entrants for one person to keep up with.


Thank you so much, Robin, for all you did for Theresa. She couldn't stop talking about you when she got home yesterday.


----------



## diane0905

DanaRuns said:


> Deuce in Best of Breed at the 2021 GRCA National Specialty, with Col. Jon Chase judging. There were around 300 dogs in this class, alone! 1200 entries, overall. I'm wondering if this show set the record for largest Golden specialty in history.
> 
> View attachment 886643


Congratulations!


----------



## Prism Goldens

DanaRuns said:


> Thank you so much, Robin, for all you did for Theresa. She couldn't stop talking about you when she got home yesterday.


Are you kidding????? SHE saved me @ the CCA! I had NO ONE who could add... and she is super organized as well, so even though she didnt know the program, she learnt it fast and if I ever did another and she'd be there, she would be my first choice to help run the table @ the event. I am EVER grateful to her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations!


----------



## DanaRuns

A photo of Deuce's side gait, in BOB at the 2021 GRCA National (in case I forget where this came from  ).


----------



## JulesAK

He is really such a stunning boy!!
Jules


----------



## DanaRuns

A different angle.

The handler over-pronates, but the dog does not.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy

Stunning!


----------



## Prism Goldens

She does such a nice job with him. I didn't get to sit and watch much but BOB, so I only saw her w Deuce- I'd love to get her contact info from you for a puppy person out your way.
(side note- cannot believe she has her "figure" back so soon!)


----------



## diane0905

Prism Goldens said:


> She does such a nice job with him. I didn't get to sit and watch much but BOB, so I only saw her w Deuce- I'd love to get her contact info from you for a puppy person out your way.
> (side note- cannot believe she has her "figure" back so soon!)


I was wondering if she was the one I had seen pregnant previously. She really does look great!


----------



## DanaRuns

A couple more of Deuce's side gait at the Top 20 Invitational. I love how this boy moves, and the photos show a near perfect gait.










If you look _really _closely at the photo below, he's not touching the ground. He's completely airborne in this one.


----------



## DanaRuns

Prism Goldens said:


> She does such a nice job with him. I didn't get to sit and watch much but BOB, so I only saw her w Deuce- I'd love to get her contact info from you for a puppy person out your way.
> (side note- cannot believe she has her "figure" back so soon!)


Sure! PM me on Facebook and I'll give you the deets.

Her name is Betty Jo Pyle. She's been in Danes her whole life. Her mother is a Dane breeder. Betty, with her mom, whelp and raise Golden litters for a few breeders. They know Goldens very well. Her staple breeds are Danes and Cane Corsos, neither of which I would want to show, as both breeds are very strong-willed, and just plain strong. Betty was a junior and as an adult worked for Bruce and Tara Schultz, grooming and showing Goldens (including Freedom and Bette, #1 dog and #1 bitch respectively). She currently has one Golden special that she shows when she's not on Deuce, and she put a BIS and MBISS on him. She showed him at the Top 20, also. His name is Hamilton, and he was the one tossing his head and being a general pain in the patooti. LOL! Of mine, she's also handling three class bitches in addition to Deuce. Betty is highly professional, unlike a lot of Golden handlers in this area.

She would be great for your puppy buyer. I'm trying to turn her to the dark side and make her primarily a Golden handler.  

And yeah, I cannot believe how great she did while pregnant, and how quickly she got her body back. I'm still trying to lose my baby weight 40 years later, and I don't even have children.


----------



## DanaRuns

A couple more of Deuce and Betty Jo.


----------



## DanaRuns

Happy fourth birthday to Deuce and the "two" litter. Deuce, you were the third one born (after Woody and Lola, who live with the producer for Full House/Fuller House). I caught you, but you really caught me. You were going to a show home, which fell through, and then we came oh-so-close to placing you in a pet home. But decided at the last second to keep you, even though we didn't want to keep a boy. Now you are my heart dog. Happy birthday, Deuce! 💖


----------



## DanaRuns

More show pictures of Deuce, this time Palm Springs 2022.

In the Sporting Group:
































Best of Breed









Deuce won Best of Breed over 103 Golden entries at the prestigious Palm Springs show, and then went on to garner a Sporting Group 2 in an impressive group featuring some of the top show dogs in the country. Deuce had a very nice day.


----------



## Prism Goldens

He is such a lovely dog! I am glad I got to meet him at the 2021.


----------



## DanaRuns

Here's Deuce in the Sporting Group at the huge Palm Springs show in January 2022. I _hate_ that his handler always pulls his head up and destroys his top line, but otherwise I think this is a very nice photo of Deuce.








After defeating 103 Golden Retrievers, Deuce ended up getting a Sporting Group 2 in an impressive field of nationally ranked and winning sporting dogs, beating 570 dogs overall. Was super happy with this in such a huge show.


----------



## JulesAK

He is just gorgeous. How old is he now Dana?
Jules


----------



## diane0905

Beautiful!


----------



## DanaRuns

JulesAK said:


> He is just gorgeous. How old is he now Dana?
> Jules


Thank you for the kind words! 

He's four. He'll be five in November. Mentally, he's still a puppy.


----------



## DanaRuns

Deuce's win photo, BEST IN SHOW SPECIALTY, and a couple candids from the April 2022 GRCGLA Specialty. This is his last show. He is now retiring from showing. I love this boy so much...


----------



## Prism Goldens

Love that boy of yours too!


----------



## diane0905

Deuce is so beautiful! I really enjoy the photos you share of him.


----------



## JerseyChris

Just spent the last 30 minutes looking at all his accomplishments. He is am amazing example of the breed. Congrats on all the success so far.


----------



## mylissyk

He's so hot! lol


----------



## DanaRuns

Deuce is now retired from showing. But Theresa ordered this enormous shadow box for Deuce's incredible Top 20 ribbon, and it just came yesterday. I love it. You can't tell from the photo, but the shadow box is over five feet high and weighs about 30 lbs. It's huge! And she won't tell me how much it cost, so I know it was expensive. LOL! Anyway, here's a crappy photo of it, just for posterity.


----------



## ArkansasGold

It’s gorgeous. I got a custom shadow box for Eevee’s major BOSS last year from Michael’s and it cost a little less than $500. 😬 I would imagine this guy charges more. 😅


----------



## ChocolateVanilla

DanaRuns said:


> Here's Deuce in the Sporting Group at the huge Palm Springs show in January 2022. I _hate_ that his handler always pulls his head up and destroys his top line, but otherwise I think this is a very nice photo of Deuce.
> View attachment 889365
> 
> After defeating 103 Golden Retrievers, Deuce ended up getting a Sporting Group 2 in an impressive field of nationally ranked and winning sporting dogs, beating 570 dogs overall. Was super happy with this in such a huge show.


Beautiful!


----------



## diane0905

Beautiful!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful!


----------

